# iphone 4s update download failed



## raimonds (Nov 10, 2012)

i tried to download updates and it failed message on i tunes said phone was in recovery mode and to initiate restore this failed giving me a 3014 error cannot do a thing with the phone only shows usb icon connecting to itunes


----------



## jugos2000 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi there, this is my first reply here and I'm hoping to be helpfull. There is an easy and simple way to fix that, you just have to do this: 1) turn off your device while it is connected to the computer 2) When off, hold the power button for 3 seconds 3) without releasing the power button hold the home button for 10 secs 4) release the power button and keep holding the home button for at least 20-25 secs.
Your iPhone should be now in DFU Mode (NOTE: if you fail doing the sequence, there is no problem, just start again from step 1). Now, all you've got to do is restore your iphone.
Good luck.


----------

